# Car remakes



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tell us all on this forum what you would love to see remade or put in to production by the top car brands. What fantasy cars would you like to see? Whether it's the ford capri or evan a Ferrari SUV.
What do you all think?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

MK6 VW Golf all over again. They ceased it's production way too early IMO & I'm not too keen on the MK7.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

MK1 Ford Focus! Loved that car.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Chrisr1806 said:


> MK1 Ford Focus! Loved that car.


I loved mine too. Just couldn't get enough of the progressive turn in from steering and suspension. Fantastic ! just like being in a go-kart.

But didn't love the super thin and easily damaged paint though ...


----------



## MengWalton (Feb 17, 2013)

Chrisr1806 said:


> MK1 Ford Focus! Loved that car.


I'm with you there. And the bmw e46 with a modern engines. But leave everything else alone. Loved my old e46's wish they'd remake them bet there lovely new


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Chrisr1806 said:


> MK1 Ford Focus! Loved that car.


i had an x plate 1.8 zetec and i loved it, traded it in for a st170 that turned out to be a right friday afternoon special, nothing but trouble. Should have stayed with the zetec:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Ur quattro but with updated suspension and brakes.

Alfa SZ

M3 CSL


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

mk1 golf gti , mk1 astra gte and the pug 205 1.9 gti


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

RS Mexico


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Lancia Integrale RHD or the Golf R32 with more power from that beautiful sounding engine
The list is endless capri 3.0. Dolomite Sprint. Mini Cooper etc etc


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:wall:


VW Golf-Fan said:


> MK6 VW Golf all over again. They ceased it's production way too early IMO & I'm not too keen on the MK7.


I admire your honest opinion being as you are a VW Golf fan and I have to agree with you that the MK7 is not as nicer looking. The MK6 was meaner looking. :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> :wall:
> 
> I admire your honest opinion being as you are a VW Golf fan and I have to agree with you that the MK7 is not as nicer looking. The MK6 was meaner looking. :thumb:


Fly in the ointment being that he owns a mk6 and not the latest mk7......

Anyways, the mk7 is well more aggressive than that mk6


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> MK6 VW Golf all over again. They ceased it's production way too early IMO & I'm not too keen on the MK7.


The MK6 was really a MK5 which had a bit more done to it than your average face lift so it became the next incarnation. It probably was about the right time to replace the platform as it was getting old, even if it did have access to more advanced engines, tech etc.

Anyway, I'd love a re-make of a Sirion Rally 4. Hilarious cars, and I regret selling mine as there were only ever 40-odd in the country :doublesho


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Some people need to use their imagination a but more. Remake a mk1 focus? I mean come on. One of the most boring drab looking and handling cars ever made unless it was the focus rs.


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

jcp said:


> mk1 golf gti , mk1 astra gte and the pug 205 1.9 gti


Bang on there bud these are mine aswell old skool ro ks


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

don't forget opel manta's aswel


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

ep3 type r


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

635CSi


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Lancia HPE Volumax


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Tell us all on this forum what you would love to see remade or put in to production by the top car brands. What fantasy cars would you like to see? Whether it's the ford capri or evan a Ferrari SUV.
> What do you all think?


Golf MK II


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Renault 5 turbo. 

My mate had one and I spent many a happy afternoon closely cheating death in it....


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

detomaso pantera

https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=....1.0....0...1ac.2.41.img..0.1.115.7S517Dzj-M4

:buffer:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

tones61 said:


> detomaso pantera
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=....1.0....0...1ac.2.41.img..0.1.115.7S517Dzj-M4
> 
> :buffer:


Now that would be a cool remake, good choice :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Range Rover classic :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Range Rover classic :thumb:


Another good choice. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I have read so far, a lot of good choices of cars you would love to see remade. Keep those post coming, let's read some more.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Id like to see a convertible version of the new 3 door SEAT Leon SC

Ford should have kept the 3 door option for the Focus (stopped doing a 3 door in 2011)

Id like to see a remake of the following 80's/90's classics;

Ford Sierra Cosworth - 3 door & Sapphire
MG Montego/Maestro Turbo
BMW M1
Renault 5 Turbo
Peugeot 205 Gti


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Id also like to see a new version of the Ford Puma.

the original was a brilliant handling car.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Would be difficult to choose but a few would be ...
Mk 1 Escort Mexico
Mk2 Rs2000
Lotus Carlton 
Bmw 635 csi 
Audi Ur 1 Quattro 
1967 Shelby mustang 
Vauxhall droop snoot Firenza 
Chevette HSR
Lancia stratos
Golf mk 2 
1968 dodge charger
Could keep going but that'll do for starters.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Rs 500 sierra


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I've always thought a modernised version of the Mk1 Escort would look great, along the lines of what BMW did with the Mini


----------



## KugaStu (Nov 18, 2009)

E type Jaguar with the new F type engine and running gear.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

E36 M3 evo or a 335i/d in that shape.
Opel Kadett


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

woodys said:


> Would be difficult to choose but a few would be ...
> Mk 1 Escort Mexico
> Mk2 Rs2000
> Lotus Carlton
> ...


That's an impressive list:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Citroen DS. Preferably 21.
Triumph Stag.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

PugIain said:


> .
> Triumph Stag.


go long on the a

ive got a Staaaaaag! 

Jenson Interceptor would be another good one


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

ouple of vids off you tube well worth a watch...

someone took a Jensen Interceptor and remodelled it with a Viper engine to create the Jenson Viperceptor

The build....

Watch "Jensen Interceptor" on YouTube
Jensen Interceptor: 




the result.....

Watch "Jensen Interceptor V10 Acceleration" on YouTube
Jensen Interceptor V10 Acceleration: 




Watch "Jensen Interceptor" on YouTube
Jensen Interceptor:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The Mini  Rust proof though!

TVR Tuscan :argie:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> ouple of vids off you tube well worth a watch...
> 
> someone took a Jensen Interceptor and remodelled it with a Viper engine to create the Jenson Viperceptor
> 
> ...


I love the sound of that engine :argie:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Saab 900 T16 S


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

Manta A series

Mk1 Escort RS 1800

MK2 Jaguar

Sunbeam Tiger

Honda S600


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

robertdon777 said:


> Saab 900 T16 S


It's a shame Saab are no longer around,  they made some cracking cars.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd like to see a Karmann Ghia....the original is a Beautiful car


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

MGB GT V8 Sebring. I'm thinking of getting hold of one as a project...watch this space


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

morris minor


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

asonda said:


> I'd like to see a Karmann Ghia....the original is a Beautiful car


Imagine how beautiful a remake could look like


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> MGB GT V8 Sebring. I'm thinking of getting hold of one as a project...watch this space


Look forward to seeing your project :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Natalie said:


> The Mini  Rust proof though!


Good one! That would have been my suggestion.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Imagine a Lamborghini countach that could actually be driven 👍


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The A-Team van :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

850CSi :thumb:


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Has to be an E type Jaguar (at the same price as the original  or more controversially a Sunbeam Alpine/Tiger or perhaps the rarer Holbay Alpine (Originally built to compete in the Lemans 24 hrs)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

E30 m3


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A lot of wonderful cars that everyone would love to see remade, if only some could be remade. Maybe we should lobby the car makers :lol:


----------



## MengWalton (Feb 17, 2013)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Id like to see a convertible version of the new 3 door SEAT Leon SC
> 
> Ford should have kept the 3 door option for the Focus (stopped doing a 3 door in 2011)
> 
> ...


How could I forget the M1 that would be good and the bm with the v12 fitted


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Escort RS Cosworth, Detomaso Pantera, Toyota Mr2 sw20, Escort Mk1 rs2000, Fiat 131 Racing


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Austin Healy 3000, and if we're wishing, built on the 3.2 straight six engine and running gear from the M3


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Damien89 said:


> Escort RS Cosworth, Detomaso Pantera, Toyota Mr2 sw20, Escort Mk1 rs2000, Fiat 131 Racing


What would be your pick from this list?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

jag xj220 with the engine it should have had.......a v12:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

s29nta said:


> jag xj220 with the engine it should have had.......a v12:thumb:


Imagine that! A V12 jag :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Imagine that! A V12 jag :thumb:


You mean like the xjr 15? Iirc it was very similar to the xj220.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaguar_XJR-15


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> You mean like the xjr 15? Iirc it was very similar to the xj220.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaguar_XJR-15


That's it, you got it :thumb: I wondered when you would post something.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Xjs v12


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Xjs v12


Ewww, you've got less taste than I remember 

I can't think of a car that would be remade better, just some cars that should have been made, like the ford gt90.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Ewww, you've got less taste than I remember
> 
> *I can't think of a car that would be remade better*, just some cars that should have been made, like the ford gt90.


 Anything american


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Anything american


Ford mustang


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

2CV, Morris Minor or those air-cooled VW thingies.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Ford mustang


^ with a DIESEL engine :lol: :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> ^ with a DIESEL engine :lol: :lol:


I'm wondering on how many levels that is wrong


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I'm wondering on how many levels that is wrong


I'd list 'em if I had the time.  :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

7 pages and not one mention of Japan's performance icons of the 90s.
RX7
Supra
Mitsi 3000gt
NSX
Old R34 (apparently more affordable to run than R35)
MR2 turbo
Celica GT4

BRING EM ALL BACK!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

HEADPHONES said:


> 7 pages and not one mention of Japan's performance icons of the 90s.
> RX7
> Supra
> Mitsi 3000gt
> ...


Good point and well posted, Japan's icons should have had a mention. :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

HEADPHONES said:


> 7 pages and not one mention of Japan's performance icons of the 90s.
> RX7
> Supra
> Mitsi 3000gt
> ...


You do read the news right?

http://www.evo.co.uk/news/evonews/289516/honda_nsx_2015_specs_prices_video_and_uk_launch_date.html


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

More works of art- 































#thingsofbeauty


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> More works of art-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was beautiful, until they put a woman in it


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Renault 5 GT Turbo for me I think.

Also would be nice to see another RenaultSport Spider as well.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This...










I know Honda keep threatening a remake, but it needs to look more the original beast...


----------

